

Ask HN: Do you have work for me? - Vomzor

Hi,
I'm 25. I've been chronicly ill for almost 5 years now and only recently did doctors find what's wrong with me and I'm starting to finally feel normal again. Long story short: Many lost opportunities and € 0 in savings.<p>Before I was ill, I was programming since the age of 15. Being ill made it impossible to keep doing this so my knowledge has diminished to a basic level.. I know many things about coding but my pratical skills are too basic atm to search for a real programming job.<p>I want to devote most of my time to relearning programming. To do this I don't want a regular job, I want to be able to set my own schedule. So I'm looking for freelance jobs.<p>Unfortunalty, my skillset isn't that great without being able to program. When it comes to computers, I'm a jack of all trades, master of none. (at least for now)<p>So what can I do?
- Basic scripting (python, applescript, javascript)
- Translate from English into Dutch
- Setting up a blog / site
- Setting up a linux/windows server (only basic knowledge)
- Do data entry
- Do research
- Also open to doing non-computer stuff
- ...
If I could only earn between € 750 - € 1000 a month, I would be happy.<p>Two things HN can help me with:
- If you're in need of some of the things mentioned above or something else you think I could do. My hourly rate is $20/€15. Or we can agree on a fixed price. pm me.
- If you have any other ideas how I can earn money without resorting to a regular job. I need money asap, not months from now so starting a business, (which I intend to do, but it takes time and money) isn't a viable option right now.<p>Yes, if push comes to shove I can always get a real job. But that would be a last resort measure and I rather avoid it!
======
jkbyc
I don't have a job for you but keep an eye for an Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking
freelancer? thread that appears at the beginning of each month. The thread for
March: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5304173>

EDIT: there's also this Hacker News Contractors list as an editable google
spreadsheet:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clVJYi0yYVBka181Z0ZKRW9kQ0E#gid=26)

~~~
Vomzor
Thanks! Didn't knew this existed.

